# review viên uống cấp nước innerb aqua rich webtretho



## nnquynh (8/5/20)

*
thông tin về viên uống cấp ẩm innerb Aqua Rich:*
innerb Aqua Rich là 1 sản phẩm của thương hiệu innerb trực thuộc doanh nghiệp CJ CheiJedang – công ty con thuộc Tập đoàn CJ – chuyên sản xuất và buôn bán mặt hàng thực phẩm bằng ứng dụng công nghệ sinh học. Với đa dạng nàng không thân thuộc với những nhãn hàng thực phẩm của doanh nghiệp này, mình có thể liệt kê một vài sản phẩm quen thuộc với chúng ta như là: bánh bao chiên/hấp Bibigo, thịt nguội SPAM, rong biển, kim chi, dầu Olive, mì gói… đang được bày bán đa số tại Vinmart, Kmart. Sự thật là Da Sáng Khỏe là một fan cứng của CJ CheiJedang, những thực phẩm bởi vì CJ sản xuất đều có hương vị rất ngon, khi đi tìm một món ăn mới mà không biết sắm thương hiệu nào, chúng ta đều có thể tự tin chọn của CJ luôn đấy!






_innerb Aqua Rich – một sản phẩm của CJ Cheijedang_

*Thành phần của innerb Aqua Rich*
12% Hyaluronsan HA-LF-P (một dạng tinh chế của Hyaluronic Acid bằng phương pháp len men, từ Nhật Bản), 2% rice bran extract (chứa 6% glucosyl ceramide, từ Nhật Bản), grapeseed oil (từ Đức) , 20% fish collagen, glycerin, D- sorbitol solution, titanium dioxide (synthetic colorants), ethyl vanillin (tạo hương vanilla)

*thông tin dinh dưỡng của innerb Aqua Rich*
2 capsule (1,000 mg) / 5 kcal (0%) l carbohydrate , 0 g (0%) / sugar , and 0 (0%) / protein , 0 g (0%) / fat , 0.5 g (0.01%) / saturated fat , 0 (0%) / trans fat , 0 (0%) / cholesterol , 0 (0%) / sodium , 10 mg (0.01%) /
Hyaluronsan sodium , 120 mg (0%) / glucosyl ceramide , 1.2 mg (0%)





_Hai viên mỗi Trước kia khi đi ngủ nhé ^^_

*Cách sử dụng:*
Mỗi ngày uống 2 viên vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ với thông thường nước. Khuyên dùng không ngừng trong 2-3 tháng và nghỉ trong khoảng 1-2 tháng mới uống duy trì tiếp. Cách vận dụng này cũng gần tương đồng với những thực phẩm chức năng bổ sung Collagen khác.

Liều dùng khuyến nghị: 120 – 240mg Hyaluronic Acid/ngày

*giá và trốn sắm hàng tham khảo:*
690,000 VND/lọ 56 viên tìm tại website lotte.vn

*Trải nghiệm cá nhân về innerb Aqua Rich:*
Mình biết rằng có đa phần Topic trên blog đã khen ngợi hết lời về tác dụng của innerb, đặc biệt là innerb Aqua Rich, thậm chí còn được ví von như “thần dược qua đêm”. Da Sáng Khỏe chỉ mong các nàng sẽ nhìn nhận khách quan và chính xác tác dụng của thực phẩm chức năng, đó là không có tồn tại một loại có thể đem lại lợi ích tốt rõ rệt chỉ sau một đêm ngủ dậy. Từ đó, chúng mình có thể kiên trì, bền bỉ hơn trong quá trình làm đẹp nha!

Bao bì của innerb Aqua Rich bằng thủy tinh nhỏ xinh, tráng trong mờ rất xinh đẹp. Bên trong có cả chống ẩm và lớp lót để thuốc không dính vào nhau trong thời tiết ẩm như ở Hà Nội. Viên bao màu trắng đục bé không bị nghẹn khi uống đâu nha mọi người!!






chọn ngay >>> *Viên Uống Innerb Aqua Rich*

_Lọ trong mờ với nắp nhũ vàng sang chảnh_

Trong ba đến năm ngày đầu tiên sử dụng innerb, mình không quan sát được sự đổi thay trên da của mình, nên cảm thấy không Hài lòng lắm. Vốn dĩ trước đây mình đã sử dụng Relumins Glutathione của Mỹ với liều dùng khá cao và phải nói là sau ba ngày thôi da mình thực sự trở nên rất mịn màng, không chỉ mỗi da mặt, toàn bộ da cơ thể của mình đều cực kỳ mịn màng mà không cần bôi bất kỳ loại lotion nào. Chính vì thế, với những lời ca ngợi có cánh trên mạng về innerb, mình cũng đã mong đợi một tác dụng tương đồng, thế nhưng lại không thấy.

Tác dụng căng mịn da của innerb Aqua Rich lại chỉ đến sau đó dùng từ 10 đến 12 ngày, khi ấy mình mới thấy da mặt của mình căng và ẩm hơn so với những lúc trước đó. Sau một tháng, mình đã có một da “dewy” như những ngôi sao kpop vừa sáng mịn lại căng bóng luôn. Có một điều đó là, innerb Aqua Rich sẽ không đem lại cho da cơ thể của chúng mình sự mịn màng đáng kể đâu nhé. Có số đông shop nói rằng innerb Aqua Rich còn thực hiện mềm cả da cùi chỏ, đầu gối.v.v… nhưng mình không trải nghiệm được tác dụng đó trong 1 tháng rưỡi vận dụng này.





_Viên bao màu trắng đục bé xiu xíu_

thế nhưng Tình trạng những nàng cần nâng cao tác dụng của innerb Aqua Rich không chỉ da mặt mịn màng mà da cơ thể cũng mịn màng thì cần thiết thực hiện như thế nào? Da Sáng Khỏe đã thự nghiệm một cách, đó là bổ sung Vitamin C và Biotin. Mình áp dụng Vitamin C của Puritan’s Pride Timed Release C-500mg với Bioflavonoids và Wild Rose Hips, cùng lúc với viên kẹo dẻo Biotin lừng danh của Nature’s Bounty Hair, Skin and Nails Gummies, hai thứ này vào buổi sáng khi ngủ dậy và innerb Aqua Rich vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Ngày hôm sau, những nàng sẽ cảm nhận được da cơ thể mịn màng hơn. ^^~






*Tác dụng phụ và khuyến nghị*
hiện nay, với các bảng kết quả thăm dò và tìm hiểu trên thế giới với người dùng lên đến 200mg Hyaluronic Acid thông qua đường uống, chưa ghi nhận có tác dụng phụ diễn ra. bởi cơ thể chúng ta theo tự nhiên có thể tổng hợp được Hyaluronic Acid.

các khuyến cáo khác: Không vận dụng viên uống có Hyaluronic Acid cho chị em người mang thai hay đang trong thời kỳ cho con bú, và không áp dụng với những người đã có tiền sử bị hoặc trị ung thư. Trên đây là toàn bộ tài liệu review cũng như những khuyên nghị đến từ Nhật ký làm đẹp. Đùng qua các tài liệu mới về thẩm mỹ đến từ Nhật Ký thẩm mỹ nhé

Nguồn: Review viên uống cấp nước Innerb Aqua Rich webtretho


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (25/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 


Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 


Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 


Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

